# Dat Ding is' zu laut



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Dezember 2015)

Hey,
Ich hoffe ich habe den richtigen Bereich erwischt? 
Wie der Titel schon verrät ist mir mein PC zu laut und ich ersuche euch um Ratschläge dies zu ändern 
Natürlich habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, sind in der Hardwareauflistung vermerkt).
Zur Hardware:
Lüfter: 2 * eLoop B14-PS, 2 * Silent Wings 2 (non PWM, im Moment an 5V)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G (die höre ich eh nicht raus, der Rechner ist mir ja auch schon im Idle zu laut)
Festplatten: 1 * Seagate 7200.14 1TB (sollte erstmal nicht getauscht werden, wenn später gegen eine SSD), 1 * Samsung HD753LJ (wird nächstes Jahr gegen eine SSD getauscht)
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe (gerade neu gekriegt, Weihnachten und so )
Jetzt kommen die zwei vermeintlichen Übeltäter:
Netzteil: Xilence XQ-Series 850W SPS-XP850.XQ.R2, nicht hauen, ich weiß das es Grütze ist (wird, vor allem wegen der zu kurzen Kabel, gegen ein E10 oder DPP11 getauscht (btw was ist da eigentlich der große Unterschied, abgesehen von den Kabeln?))
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro (wollte ihn durch eine H110i GT/X tauschen (kämen dann die eLoops dran), AiO hauptsächlich aus Design Aspekten)
Hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.
Danke im Voraus 
Grüße


----------



## Pronounta (26. Dezember 2015)

Die H110i würde ich nicht nehmen, die ist einfach zu teuer 

Arctic hat da eine Alternative zu, die viel günstiger ist: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Sieht halt nicht so schick aus 

Ansonsten gehe ich nicht vom CPU-Kühler aus, solange er nicht komplett verstaubt ist und deswegen dauerhaft auf max. RPM läuft 
Das Netzteil klingt da schon plausibler.

Das DPP11 ist technisch hochwertiger. Allein die 550W-Version kann eigentlich mehr als 550W leisten und hat so ne tolle Technologie, bei der mehrere 12V-Rails bei Bedarf zu einer geschaltet werden.

Das DPP11 ist halt noch ne Ecke hochwertiger als das E10. Das E10 ist ja eigentlich schon irgendwo zwischen Midrange und High-End, das DPP11 ist aber definitiv im High-End-Bereich anzusiedeln.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Dezember 2015)

Dann wäre das mit dem Nt ja geklärt 
Stimmt, die Corsair Dinger sind schon verdammt teuer. Kennst du noch eine 280mm AiO mit leiser Pumpe? Würde dann ja die eLoops draufhauen, sind ja 140er


----------



## Pronounta (26. Dezember 2015)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Dann wäre das mit dem Nt ja geklärt
> Stimmt, die Corsair Dinger sind schon verdammt teuer. Kennst du noch eine 280mm AiO mit leiser Pumpe? Würde dann ja die eLoops draufhauen, sind ja 140er



Und genau hier bin ich raus 
Mein WaKü-Wissen beschränkt sich darauf, dass ich weiß, dass die Corsair-Dinger überteuert sind und dass die Arctic-WaKü trotz des geringen preises sehr gut ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2015)

AiOs sind meist recht teuer, eher mäßig verarbeitet und bringen zudem auch noch mehr(ere) Verschleißteile mit sich.
Ein einfacher Luftkühler hat weder ein Verfallsdatum, noch eine Pumpe, die laut werden könnte.
Hinzu kommt dann natürlich noch die Tatsache, dass AiOs gar nicht mal zwingend kühler sein müssen. In vielen Benchmarks liegen die (vergleichsweise günstigeren) Highend-Luftkühler mit Doppeltürmen sogar vorne.
Hängt dann aber auch wieder von allerlei Faktoren wie der jeweiligen CPU, dem Grad der Übertaktung, den verwendeten Lüftern, deren Drehzahlen etc. ab.

Rein von der Preisleistung her würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem Doppelturm-Kühler greifen. Die voluminöseren Ausführungen lassen sich auch problemlos semi-passiv betreiben.
Wenn du die beiden eLoop (bei niedrigerer Drehzahl) weiterverwenden möchtest, dann würde ich dir eigentlich direkt zum Prolimatech Genesis raten.
Der ist jetzt im Dezember sogar wieder auf rund 50 Euro gesunken, an deiner Stelle würde ich da direkt zugreifen 
Vergleichswerte hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung gibt es z.B. hier.

Ansonsten käme vielleicht noch der TC14PE von Phanteks infrage. Der ist nämlich auch noch relativ günstig, hat eine hohe Rohleistung, ein gutes Potenzial für den semi-passiven Betrieb und kommt mit zwei Lüftern, die man sowieso austauschen sollte.
Den unlängst erschienenen Le Grand Macho von Thermalright könnte man sich auch mal ansehen. Der wird allerdings nur mit einem paar Lüfterklammern (und dann auch noch für lediglich 105mm Lochabstand) geliefert.
Wenn du noch das letzte Quäntchen Luxus willst, dann könntest du natürlich auch den NH-D15 von Noctua nehmen. Der ist dann allerdings auch entsprechend teuer...

Letzen Endes kommst du mit einer guten Luftkühlung aber deutlich günstiger weg, hast die selbe (wenn nicht sogar bessere) Kühlleistung und im Grunde genommen auch keinerlei Verschleißteile (von den obligatorischen Lüftern mal abgesehen).

Das nur so als kurzen Input meinerseits 


Fernab dessen solltest du übrigens auch darauf achten, dass deine Festplatten ordentlich entkoppelt sind. Je mehr, desto besser.
Am effektivsten ist eine federnde Sandwich-Konstruktion aus abwechselnd Schaumstoff und einem möglichst massiven Untersatz. Solche Waschmaschinenmatten, wie man sie günstig im Baumarkt bekommt, eignen sich auch wunderbar für solche Konstruktionen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Dezember 2015)

Die von dir genannten CPU-Kühler wären natürlich schon eine Überlegung Wert. Vor allem der Genesis gefällt mir. Aber ich glaube das die eLoops da nicht drauf passen, da sie ja etwas dicker sind als "normale" Lüfter und die Ventilatoren ja mit so einer Klammer befestigt werden, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.
Naja, ich besorg' mir erstmal ein neues Netzteil. Ich, und diverse andere Testhörer, sind der Überzeugung das Nt ist am lautesten  CPU-Kühler kommt dann Anfang nächstes Jahr irgendwann 
Festplatten schaue ich dann später mal, wenn ich eine SSD hab. Ich denke da wird die Samsung lauter sein, aber die würde ja eh ersetzt werden. Die Seagate ist ja noch relativ aktuell, die sollte also nicht so störend sein.
Btw hättest du noch einen Vorschlag zur "Montage" bei den Entkupplung? Das einzige was mir jetzt in den Sinn kommt wäre quasi wie die Pumpe bei einer Wasserkühlung auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich. Bei der HDD vom Prinzip her auch so?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt isser halt günstig, keine Ahnung wie sich das weiterhin verhält... wollts ja auch nur erwähnt haben 
Bei der Montage der Lüfter dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, _so_ dick sind sie ja nun auch wieder nicht.

Bei der HDD würde ich auf jeden Fall noch etwas entkoppeln, damit die Seitenteile oder andere nicht fest verschaubte/verschweißte Teile des Gehäuses nicht in klappernde Schwingungen versetzt werden. Bei 7200 U/min würde ich diesen Effekt nicht unterschätzen. Auch die Seagates sind da nicht ganz ohne, spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung 
Am besten wäre wie gesagt etwas wie ein Sandwich-Puffer aus z.B. Schaumstoff und einem Stück Waschmaschinenmatte (aus diesem gepressten, gummiartigen Granulat). Diese ganzen Fertiglösungen, die man bspw. bei Amazon findet, kannst du imho vergessen. Das sind in der Regel nur ein paar einfache Abstandhalter aus Gummi, die letzen Endes doch wieder ans Gehäuse ankoppeln. Die beiden von mir genannten Materialien kriegst du auch problemlos im Baumarkt, mit Glück sogar als Verschnitt geschenkt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2015)

Soll das leise oder silent werden? Ich hab die NB Lüfter bei mir, laut ist das NIX. Be Quiet Netzteil, Enermax TB.Silence 140mm im Gehäuse, das Teil ist extrem leise. Hörbar natürlich, aber wer nicht vollständig passiv geht, wird die Kiste immer hören.
Deswegen frag ich mich was denn da Krach macht, damit der Thread geöffnet wurde?)


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (27. Dezember 2015)

Das der PC nicht komplett Lautlos werden kann ist mir bewusst. Wirklich  richtig laut ist der nicht, er ist mir nur nicht leise genug. Und ich  bin da eigentlich relativ unempfindlich.
Was mich eben wundert ist  das er nach dem Umzug in ein neues Gehäuse samt neue Lüfter nicht  wirklich leiser ist als in dem davor (HAF 912+) mit den vorinstallierten  Lüftern.
Deswegen wollte ich wissen woran es noch liegen könnte und ob vllt. jemand noch Tipps hat.

Das mit den Festplatten werde ich mir definitiv nochmal anschauen. CPU-Kühlertausch hat wohl noch etwas Zeit, habe jetzt mal die Lüfter festgehalten und konnte keinen Unterschied bei der Lautstärke bemerken.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Dezember 2015)

Nimm das e10 500 von be Quiet und du hast ruhe. Selbst unter last hörst du es nicht.

Welche cpu hast du denn, dann könnten wir dir passend einen Kühler empfehlen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2015)

Was ich dir raten kann (hab selbst das Luxe hier) - schmeiß die mitgelieferten Phanteks Lüfter ausm Gehäuse. Die machen Krach, und wenn man sie so weit drosselt bis sie leise sind - bringen die nix mehr.
Die meisten nutzen an dieser Stelle die Enermax TB.Silence, wohlwissen das es mit die leisesten Lüfter um die 10€ sind (140mm, die 120er sind noch n Stück billiger).  Ich auch. 
Meine NB sind auch per Spannung geregelt, allerdings übernimmt das mein Board (<3 ASUS Lüftersteuerung aufm Board) und gibt 7V wenn 60°C anliegen und 12V wenn 70°C anliegen. Im Sommer wirds eventuell angepasst, aber so sind die Dinger unhörbar leise. 
Dank SSD als Systemplatte sind die Zugriffe auf HDD selten, die hör ich zwar auch net - aber besser so als andersrum. Nur WD Black HDD drin.
Netzteil ist Be Quiet, da kann nix Krach machen und die Grafikkarte ist ne 970er Windforce, die ich als sehr sehr leise empfinde und allgemein ein großer Fan dieser Kühllösung bin.  Luxe kann alle Grafikkarten schlucken die man findet, also schiebt man auch eine der längsten rein, damit das kühl und leise bleibt


----------



## Acemonty (27. Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich frage ich mich, was du genau wissen willst in deinem erste Post. Denn du hast ja die Übeltäter schon gefunden. Also muss genau das was geändert werden.

Eventuell hilft dir das hier auch ein wenig  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAbKF-6C0cQ


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Dezember 2015)

Wundert mich, dass es auch Leute gibt, die mit den barometrischen Lagern der T.B. Silence sowie ihrer ASUS-Onboardsteuerung (üblicherweise 60% Min Duty Cycle) zufrieden sind 

Die einzigen Dinge, die bei mir noch zu hören sind, sind die HDD und die Summe der be quiet Lüfter (zwei reguläre SW2 und drei "SW2.5" mit 6-Pol-Motor). Die Graka läuft Dank Morpheus im Idle sowieso fast passiv, unter Last drehen die beiden 120mm Riing auch kaum auf (650 U/min).
"Eindringlich" zu hören ist eigentlich nur meine WD Red (mit bereits 5.400 U/min!). Da hilft leider nur eine maßlose Entkopplung und das Warten auf sinkende Preise voluminöser SSDs.

Falls beim TE noch Phanteks-Lüfter verbaut sein sollten, dann sollte man diese natürlich dringend austauschen.
Die sind leider einfach nur grottig.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (27. Dezember 2015)

Die Phanteks Lüfter rausschmeißen war das erste was ich getan habe 
Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ein neues Netzteil bestellen, mal sehen was das bringt  Danach werde ich mich mal um SSD + Festplattenentkopplung kümmern.
CPU habe ich einen i7 3770 (btw, kann man den auch einfach so mit dem Offset undervolten? Muss man da auf irgendwas besonders achten beim Stabilitätstest? Immerhin boostet der ja wie er will). CPU Kühler steht erstmal nicht so im Fokus, da anhalten der Lüfter am Kühler keinen Lautheitsunterschied bringt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass es auch Leute gibt, die mit den barometrischen Lagern der T.B. Silence sowie ihrer ASUS-Onboardsteuerung (üblicherweise 60% Min Duty Cycle) zufrieden sind
> 
> Die einzigen Dinge, die bei mir noch zu hören sind, sind die HDD und die Summe der be quiet Lüfter (zwei reguläre SW2 und drei "SW2.5" mit 6-Pol-Motor). Die Graka läuft Dank Morpheus im Idle sowieso fast passiv, unter Last drehen die beiden 120mm Riing auch kaum auf (650 U/min).
> "Eindringlich" zu hören ist eigentlich nur meine WD Red (mit bereits 5.400 U/min!). Da hilft leider nur eine maßlose Entkopplung und das Warten auf sinkende Preise voluminöser SSDs.
> ...



Die TB.Silence sind eigentlich sehr leise. Und das Board bei mir lässt unter 50% zu. Hast doch selbst n ASUS Z87 Board, da hat sich nicht all zu viel getan bei der Lüftersteuerung.
Ich hab aber auch eine Aerocool Touch verbaut für die Gehäuselüfter, die laufen nicht über das Board. Nur die NB eLoop tun es und die Pumpe.
Ich hab nur einen Lüfter, einen TB.Silence bei dem das Lager hörbar ist, das Dingen ist zu billig um es überhaupt aufzumachen - wurde verschenkt an eine schmerzlose Person, deren Fön ist leiser als der PC... 

Insgesamt kann ich aber sagen das Enthoo Luxe pfeift aus allen Löchern, das ist kein gedämmtes Gehäuse. Jeder Krach kommt da ungefiltert in deine Ohren geblasen, deswegen ist es manchmal sinnvoller das Gehäuse zu wechseln 
Trotzdem ist das Luxe sehr geil und kann nach Lust und Laune auch auf Silent gemodded werden, was natürlich einiges an Zeit & Material erfordert. Aber ist machbar, Platz dafür ist da, alles geht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Dezember 2015)

Nominell haben beide Boards eigentlich 60% Mindestdrehzahl bei den Chassis-Fans. Das lässt sich zwar mit der AI Suite schonmal etwas auflockern (bis zu 40%), dann ist man aber auch von dieser fürchterlichen Software abhängig, die einem ständig die Taktraten überschreibt und irgendwelche Fantasiedaten anlegt, sich per Oberfläche auch kaum bedienen lässt 
Bin mittlerweile bei einer Aquaero 5 Pro gelandet. Selbst die teureren Lamptrons haben mich nicht ansatzweise zufriedengestellt (keine Softwarekontrolle und extreme Schwankungen bei der Spannungsausgabe).

Die T. B. Silence gehören halt noch zur ersten Generation der magnetischen Lager und weisen daher auch noch einige Mängel auf, die bei den späteren Varianten (z.B. den Nano-SLI Lagern von NB) nicht mehr auftreten. Von den qualitativen Unterschieden und der zu erwartenden Lebenszeit jetzt mal ganz abgesehen... so um die 10 Euro würde ich aktuell eigentlich eher die Wingboost 2 empfehlen, auch die günstigeren be quiet sind schonmal einen Blick wert.

Wie dem auch sei, entscheidend ist letzten Endes immer die verbaute Hardware. Ein Gehäuse kann gedämmt sein wie es will; so lange Komponenten mit hoher TDP verbaut sind, hast du unterm Strich im Grunde genommen kaum bis gar keine Vorteile. Durch die Isolation steigen nämlich wieder die Temperaturen an, weshalb sich meist eigentlich eher eine semi-passive Kühlung in einem luftigeren Gehäuse empfiehlt. Auf der anderen Seite verhindern geschlossene (und möglichst solide!) Blenden und Seitenteile natürlich, dass Direktschall unmittelbar nach außen gelangt.

Imho sollten sich Belüftung und Dämmung immer die Waage halten.
Wobei man den Begriff Begriff "Dämmung" eigentlich eher durch etwas wie "Design des Gehäuses" ersetzen sollte.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. Dezember 2015)

So, neues Netzteil ist verbaut... viel leiser jetzt! 
Dafür hört man die Festplatten... Entkopplung + SSD folgt dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (12. Januar 2016)

Mini-Update:
Habe meine CPU jetzt undervoltet. Scheint auch stabil zu sein (komplett austesten konnte ich noch nicht, bis jetzt nur mit Prime95).
Jedenfalls, die max. Temperatur ist mit angehobenem Boostclock (habe ja nur einen 3770 ohne k) ca 10 grad Celsius kühler als mit Standardtakt und -spannung. Und, je nach Core, stolze 25-30 weniger als Boost OC und Core Voltage auf Auto. 
Ich werde ab jetzt wohl nie wieder die Spannung auf Auto belassen.

Hier nochmal die Temps (Prime95 Max Heat Test):
Standard:
70-75
Auto Voltage und Boost OC:
90-95
Undervolt und Boost OC:
60-65

Trotzdem werde ich meinen Kühler wechseln, alleine aus dem Grund das es noch leiser wird. Habe mich für einen Prolimatech Genesis entschieden, drauf kommen dann meine eLoops.
Da die eLoops zZ meine ausblasenden Lüfter sind, werde ich noch einen Silent Wings 2 140mm verbauen.
Das muss, zusammen mit der HDD Entkopplung, aber noch rund einen Monat warten.

Btw, würde es Sinn machen das Gehäuse (Enthoo Luxe) zu dämmen?
Ich würde den Mesh-Deckel und die beiden Türen dämmen. Den Deckel würde ich alleine schon aus dem Grund machen das er quasi offen ist und dort Staub Eintritt.
Ich bin nur etwas skeptisch, da die eine Tür ja größtenteils ein Schaufenster ist ob es unbedingt so viel bringt.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es bestimmt nicht dämmen. Und oben auch freilassen, da sitzt mein Radi und bläst raus, da kommt kein Staub rein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Januar 2016)

Dämmung in Rechnern ist (zumindest in dem Maße, wie man es sich immer vorstellt) meist eher Geldverschwendung. Damit wird die Hardware auch nicht kühler oder leiser, du isolierst sie nur und verstärkst den Hitzestau.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. Februar 2016)

So, es ist geschafft!

Die alte Samsung HDD wurde durch eine SSD getauscht, die andere hab ich mit einem Shoggy Sandwich entkoppelt. Endlich brummt und summt das Ding nicht mehr! 
Den CPU Kühler habe ich gegen einen Genesis Black getauscht auf welchen ich meine beiden ELoops platziert habe. Selbst bei Prime 95 ist er jetzt ziemlich leise... und auch noch ca 7°C kühler.
Das einzige was man jetzt noch hört ist ein leises Rauschen von der HDD. Stört mich, zumindest bis jetzt, nicht wirklich.

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle für die hilfreichen Tipps und Ratschläge!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Februar 2016)

Pack alles wichtige auf die SSD und lass die HDD nach fünf Minuten abschalten.


----------

